# "I LIKE TO CHEW MY FEET!"



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Have you ever noticed that Chi's seem to really like to chew their toes and feet? I think it's something they do just to say, "HEY! I'm cute!!" Cause it is SOOOOOOO cute!!! Tito does it all the time! HAHA! And I can't help but giggle. He also loves to roll over on his back to play with his toys. I've noticed a lot of pics of chis on their backs. They do it just to get attention, don't they? The little rascals!!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

ROFL... a chi will do ANYTHING to get attention... they have no dignity. :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

vienna will mainly bark to get attention ...in a very high pitched voice .....very annoying :roll:  

kisses nat


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Angel does that too! Mostly her back feet. And she always looks to see if I'm watching. LOL!


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

bella did that too but she stopped... roxy still does it though... its soooooooooooooo cute i just wanna kiss em alllll over!!!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Chis are just shameless.....anything for attention.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I wish I could get Hershey to get on his back every now and then. He doesn't really do that. If he did I'd have a STUD photo posted! LOL :lol: I may just have to hold him up so he won't be the only chi without a studdly pic posted.  But I have seen him chew on his toes and feet, it really IS very cute. Everything they do is cute! :love1:


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Tucker chews his feet, too, AND rolls on his back to have his chest rubbed. Our Chis are so cute and funny, how can we help but give them our attention?!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG! Charley does that! His thing, though, is to put his feet ON me then chew them. I actually took him to the vet for it once and the vet said he had a mild skin condition between his toes ... could it be that most chi's have this? 

Charley is so hilarious ... he'll actually put his feet on anything before chewing them ... the remote, the phone, a book, or whatever else is within reach!


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

teddy just lays back and lets milo chew his toes!!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

LuvMyChi said:


> I wish I could get Hershey to get on his back every now and then. He doesn't really do that. If he did I'd have a STUD photo posted! LOL :lol: I may just have to hold him up so he won't be the only chi without a studdly pic posted.  But I have seen him chew on his toes and feet, it really IS very cute. Everything they do is cute! :love1:


YES! You're SO right!! EVERYTHING they do is cute!!! I guess that's when you can tell you really love a breed. When everything they do is the cutest thing you've ever seen.....over and over again!  

I'll get "studly" pics of Tito up sometime.  Most likely when I get more film!! LOL! I have used up two whole rolls of film on him just in the 2 weeks I've had him. LOL!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I dont know about chewing there feet but my feet are irresitible apparently lol lil toes for biting mummy is what im told!


----------



## chilover2 (Oct 5, 2005)

:lol: Cheech sleeps on his back with his legs sometimes straight up in the air its so cute he chews his toes too


----------



## LadybugLuv (Sep 21, 2005)

Labybug also sleeps on her back a lot. She chews on her feet sometimes too--I always tell her to stop biting her nails  She also sticks her tongue out a lot when she is really relaxed. Here's a funny pic:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget loves chewing on his back fet like it is a chicken leg...


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Milo does the same thing.... Seems like he is always grooming his feet. I have no idea why, but it is very cute!


----------



## rlu929s (Sep 23, 2005)

Lily likes to chew her own feet too! She likes to roll over while chewing on her toys and it's so cute! We've also noticed that she will usually not sleep unless she has her entire face buried in a blanket, shirt, etc... She likes to crawl under the covers and sleep too!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

This is so funny---My scrappy does the same thing--i though he was the only chi that was doing this --bcause my neighbors also have chi and they dont do half of the things that scrappy does--on the other hand maddy is so calm & mellow--Scrappy is like the energizer bunny I have to tell him to stop bcause im scared his going to have a heart attack! he's just hyper --I adore my babies :love6:


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

LOL...I got a couple good shots of Diego chewing on his feet!!


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Pedro chews on his feet, my feet, daddy's feet, Ally's feet, Dakota's feet, Baxter's feet. The only feet he doesn't chew on is Jackson's. Maybe it is because he is a big ol' stinky great dane!?


----------



## sillygurld34 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Silly chis*

My Cooper does that all the time and at first I thought he had something wrong with him. I clipped his toe nails thinking that would make him stop but he still does it!!! Chi's are just silly! 

http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?j=t&i=201414


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

Beenie loves to chew and gnaw on his feet.
He also would bite his nails!

Turns out he has a fungal nail infection!! :shock: 

So you might want to push away the little foot hairs to check out the whole nail!! It looks pretty nasty!


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Tank also chews on his feet and rolls onto his back for attention and belly rubs. I love kissing his chest when he rolls over lol. It's so warm and hairless haha. My little hairless monkey. haha


----------

